# Getting old mortar off stone



## JAD (Sep 11, 2008)

Customer wants us to clean up a large natural stone fireplace that has lots of mortar smears on it. The stone appears to be slate or linestone(see photo). Vana Trol has been recommended, but in reading the specs, it says should be used within 14-21 days of installation and using it on old work could harm stone. 

Would appreciate any suggestions for safe cleaning.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Vanatrol or 600 Detergent are for new construction (vanatrol would not be the proper one for that mortar/stone anyway). I don't know of any method of cleaning old mortar from stone other than mechanically. As a rule, the old mortar is going to be harder than the stone, so this will affect the stone finish in the process.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

*Cleaning old stone*

I would go to the web site for PROSOCO. They offer many different cleaning agents for new and old work. If you are having trouble figuring out which would be best, call them. They are very helpful and your local masonry supply house might have the product in stock, if not they can order it.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

JAD said:


> Would appreciate any suggestions for safe cleaning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 14671


 
Dremel


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

That thing is sorta scary looking...


----------



## EsotericMason (Jan 18, 2009)

Give Cathedral Stone a try. Awesome products better service. I would give em a shot.


----------

